# the curl of the burl !



## muddawg (Dec 5, 2011)

heres a few pix I thought you carvers might enjoy seeing after a utility company came thru with the rightaway

this burl almost entirely surrounds this oak tree

thats a yard stick for refference

mike


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 5, 2011)

muddawg said:


> heres a few pix I thought you carvers might enjoy seeing after a utility company came thru with the rightaway
> 
> this burl almost entirely surrounds this oak tree
> 
> ...



that last pic looks like a huge pair of hooters


----------



## muddawg (Dec 5, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> that last pic looks like a huge pair of hooters



in need of lotion maybe


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like someone had already cut into the burl on the top....did you get a photo of the grain structure in there?



I've got oak burls laying around here...can't give them away. To bad too...there is some really nice stuff going on in oak burls, but they just don't have that exotic name and get overlooked.






Scott B


----------



## muddawg (Dec 6, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Looks like someone had already cut into the burl on the top....did you get a photo of the grain structure in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the wedge cut out but ida had to step in a foot of water to look...maybe tomorrow

it aint my burl either ill ask about it next time hes home


----------



## insane grain (Jan 13, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeee, wish that nugget was just laying around my place.


----------



## zacker (Feb 27, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Looks like someone had already cut into the burl on the top....did you get a photo of the grain structure in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oak Burls that you cant give away? You got my addy, let me know the shipping costs! lol


----------

